# Siemens LOGO - Übungsaufgaben



## Matthias1958 (28 Juli 2009)

Hallo wertes Forum.

Ich möchte hier meinen Praktikanten ein wenig mit der Siemens LOGO beschäftigen. 
Hat grade mal jemand einen Link parat wo ich ihm ein paar nicht zu schwere Übungsaufgaben (ggf. mit Lösung) herunterladen/ausdrucken kann?

Mein dank im Voraus.

Matthias


----------



## Homer79 (28 Juli 2009)

hier hat jemand irgendwo haufen beispielaufgaben:

http://www.automation.siemens.com/f...Descending&ForumID=19&Language=de&PageIndex=1


----------



## Matthias1958 (28 Juli 2009)

Danke Homer..

Werd mich da gleich mal registrieren und mir das herunterladen..


----------

